# Rotary scissors and Stihl



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

I have been searching but cannot seem to find an answer to my question.

Will the rotary scissors work on a Stihl FS 56 RC weedeater.

I would really like to have one, mainly due to the fact that there is no flying debris ( have 2 little ones).

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, it should work no problem. I'm not aware of anyone having issues adapting the PRS to a Stihl trimmer.


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

That's the setup I have and it works great! No more than 1/2 throttle is plenty of power.


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

i have searched and searched but still cannot find a definitive answer. Will the rotary scissors work on a Stihl FS 56 RC weed eater. I would like to swap out string for the scissors just for the fact of no flying debris, I have 2 little ones.

Thanks for your help.
Kevin


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Southern Lawn


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Not to thread jack but since an answer was provided I'll ask a similar question...is there such a thing as a trimmer being too powerful for rotary scissors?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

No such thing. If anything, the more torque you have on the power supply the better. You are turning gears packed in grease rather than a shaft with a free spinning head on it.


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

Thank you guys. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

I've been looking at the rotary scissors for my Stihl Kombi. Wish Stihl made one. It'd be great for around the pool.

How did it go for you? Which rotary scissors did you use?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SunnyBermuda said:


> I've been looking at the rotary scissors for my Stihl Kombi. Wish Stihl made one. It'd be great for around the pool.
> 
> How did it go for you? Which rotary scissors did you use?


Didn't someone here recently say they brought the RG-KM to the U.S.?


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

@Sunny Bermuda @Ware Here you go!



crussell said:


> Well - My local Stihl Dealer dropped this video, they have the new "RG-KM Rotary Cutting Head" in stock.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SunnyBermuda said:


> I've been looking at the rotary scissors for my Stihl Kombi. Wish Stihl made one. It'd be great for around the pool.
> 
> How did it go for you? Which rotary scissors did you use?


As you can see from the posts above, they do! You may have to convince your dealer to order it for you though.

Also, popping an Idech PRS on a KM trimmer attachment also works. Just pick up a KM Trimmer attachment and swipe the shaft out of it. Or convert an attachment you don't use much. Then just change it back when needed. It only takes about 5 minutes to swap the shaft back and forth.


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

Fantastic! I'll have to check it our for sure! Thanks, guys!


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> SunnyBermuda said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking at the rotary scissors for my Stihl Kombi. Wish Stihl made one. It'd be great for around the pool.
> ...


The KM-FS tubes are available by themselves without having to buy and convert a complete attachment. I think I paid $35 or so for mine new OEM.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

@Southern Lawn Not sure you purchased this yet, but I have FS 56RC and it works great


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I went ahead and got one a couple of months ago. It was really simple to swap one for the other. Really a nice piece of equipment.


----------

